# String noise? I hate it!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am really conscientious about extraneous noises on the strings when playing. I recorded myself and sometimes you can hear string lift off noise to get to the next note or chord and sometimes if I am playing power chords and I have to do a slide the strings noise of the slither up to the next power chord really is noticeable.

Any advice or tips?

I really need to play like I own the song and not like a 5 year old playing!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

No string noise with flatwounds, but the sound isn't generally what modern rock players want.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The first answer is practice. Better technique will help reduce that issue. Another answer is coated strings. They still sound like regular wound strings but are softer feeling and produce less noise. Fwiw, a little is OK. Listen to Pink Moon, brilliant player, lots of string noise if you listen for it. If you're playing electric turn up the amp, string noise doesn't often get picked up by pickups.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Crank the amp!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Disagree about cranking, my bandmates were constantly on me about string noise and it's one of the factors that led to me switching to bass. It never bothered me even a little bit - string noise is on a lot of the music I listen to - but it drove them all nuts. On bass I play flats and can slide around to my heart's content with barely any noise at all.

Turning down the amp/guitar TREBLE helps from a noise perspective, though really the correct answer is technique of course. Get lifted fully off with fretting hand before moving. Mute with picking hand.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Even Segovia had string noise.





That's why Frank Zappa never asked him to be in his band.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Since you're conscious of it, you can fix it. Keto's suggestion was pretty on the mark in lifting the fretting hand while muting with the picking hand. There are other ways to hide string noise like raking the strings with dead notes while dragging your fretting hand, etc.

Amp and pedal settings can have an effect too. Turning off the "bright" switch (if there is one), turning down the treble/presence, etc. The biggest change would probably come from turning down the gain (assuming it is too high).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Muting with your pick hand and/or fretting hand. 

Amp and guitar tone settings.

Skin lube? Is your skin too dry? A little nose grease goes a long way...not just for watch makers.

String and fingerboard lube? Fast Fret or Dunlop 65 or Music Nomad F-One oil.

Strings? Flat wounds? Coated? New versus old?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's what the strings do, noise. You just have to make it work on your side, ask Michael Landau (of course I mean listen to his work, specially with Karizma.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Forgot to mention guitar setup. If your strings are too high off the fretboard frethand noise is practically unavoidable.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Forgot to mention guitar setup. If your strings are too high off the fretboard frethand noise is practically unavoidable.


I have a really low action on my Parker Nitefly~ I did change strings from Gibson vintage strings to $7 el cheapo Ernieball Slinky strings! I don't know why I even picked up these strings! I have some Fender Vintage bullet strings! They were almost $14. Maybe that might make a difference!

Thx people for your advice! I am desperate to seek an answer to this conundrum!

I got so depressed listening to my personal recordings of myself!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

40 years playing piano and guitar in different bands on and off and this the first time I've even heard about string noise being a problem. Not sure why but it has never come up before.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> I have a really low action on my Parker Nitefly~ I did change strings from Gibson vintage strings to $7 el cheapo Ernieball Slinky strings! I don't know why I even picked up these strings! I have some Fender Vintage bullet strings! They were almost $14. Maybe that might make a difference!
> 
> Thx people for your advice! I am desperate to seek an answer to this conundrum!
> 
> I got so depressed listening to my personal recordings of myself!


you have to practice that is the best answer. As already said - since you are aware of it, just practice and see how proper muting all help you.
It will also help you in the other techniques as well.

For the strings I personally use Elixir Polywebs - coated, and last forever.
Nano webs are also not too bad, but don't last as long as Polywebs - much thiner coating

Playing in general in my opinion has to sides.
One is purely technique - and for that use your recordings and be aware of what is good and what is not.
Then work on technique to fix what is not so good.

the other side - more important but complementary to the technique is the fill and heart.
However, you have to have both to really enjoy it

hope this helps
yours Bojan


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

take your recording with you to your next lesson.
your teacher will probably offer the same advice as has been expressed here.
being aware of it is the first step. 
and recognizing it yourself is an indication that you're progressing well as a guitarist.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> take your recording with you to your next lesson.
> your teacher will probably offer the same advice as has been expressed here.
> being aware of it is the first step.
> and recognizing it yourself is an indication that you're progressing well as a guitarist.


That is an awesome idea! I will take my recordings to my next lesson.

Your words are very kind and inspiring! Thank you!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lola said:


> I have a really low action on my Parker Nitefly~ I did change strings from Gibson vintage strings to $7 el cheapo Ernieball Slinky strings! I don't know why I even picked up these strings! I have some Fender Vintage bullet strings! They were almost $14. Maybe that might make a difference!
> 
> Thx people for your advice! I am desperate to seek an answer to this conundrum!
> 
> I got so depressed listening to my personal recordings of myself!


I find slinkys to be rough, but nothing compared to Rotosounds. There are sonic pros and cons and "feel" pros and cons to every type of string. Part of the guitar learning curve is finding what you like and what feels good. Don't worry or get upset about it, it's clear you're working on it. Good technique as well as finger strength and dexterity take time to develop.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Merlin said:


> No string noise with flatwounds, but the sound isn't generally what modern rock players want.


I agree that there is no string noise. And the good thing about sound is that it is subjective. I have them on two of my guitars and love how they sound, not just because of the absence of string noise.

Another thing to try are the Elixer nano-web strings. They are slipperier and a lot quieter than non-coated strings and are becoming my go-to strings.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Strings will definitely come down to personal preference. I have been using super slinkys for 25+ years and they suit me fine.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I angle my pick slightly and because of it you can hear the tip of the pick grate right across the strings! You can really hear this "grating" sound in the recording!

This sucks! I am going to get off my butt and put the Fender bullet head strings on today!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It was already mentioned, but if you can lower your gain any amount that reduces noise too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

keto said:


> It was already mentioned, but if you can lower your gain any amount that reduces noise too.


Some songs that we play warrant a lot drive and distortion. Easier just to change strings! ErnieBall strings just don't cut it for me! As was said though, each to their own!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Also keep in mind that noises you might hear when listening to your recorded guitar in isolation often completely disappear in a band mix.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I played with my amp on the clean channel! I sounded so much better! I didn't change my strings either! I just wanted to experiment before I changed my strings! Actually I am feeling lazy tonight! Too much work to change strings when all I had to do was turn my amp on my clean channel. What a difference. I recorded myself and I think Friday's night rehearsal will be just fine! I love the distortion on the Orange amps in the studio! I will force myself to play this song on the clean channel.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> Also keep in mind that noises you might hear when listening to your recorded guitar in isolation often completely disappear in a band mix.


That would make sense!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

there is going to be some noise. Don't obsess over it. Refine your technique to reduce it and also realize that many people don't even hear it until it's pointed out to them. Most people focus on the tone the melody and the note.


----------

